# xpdf not anymore in FreeBSD 11.4?



## hruodr (Oct 28, 2020)

After upgrading was broken. I deleted the package, made autoremove, tried to reinstall, and it was not anymore there.

Perhaps the best to do is, not to upgrade a working system. Without xpdf I am in troubles.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2020)

All versions of FreeBSD use the same ports tree. If it's available on one version it's available on another too. It could have build failures though, that would remove the package from the repostitories.

Looking through the build logs I can see it was skipped because a dependency (qt5-network) failed. That port will always fail on 11.x due to OpenSSL. Upgrade to 12.2-RELEASE if you really need it. 





__





						Poudriere bulk results
					






					beefy3.nyi.freebsd.org


----------



## hruodr (Oct 28, 2020)

SirDice said:


> That port will always fail on 11.x due to OpenSSL.



I had xpdf running on 11.4, before the infamous upgrade.

And I wonder that xpdf needs openssl, well, qt5.

And also qt5-gui/qt4-gui is not anymore there. Because of openssl?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2020)

It's been broken for quite some time (several months) and it's not going to get fixed. The only way to make it work is to build net/qt5-network from ports and configure an alternate OpenSSL. Or upgrade to 12.1/12.2.


----------



## derekschrock (Oct 28, 2020)

You want graphics/xpdf3


----------



## hruodr (Oct 28, 2020)

derekschrock said:


> You want graphics/xpdf3


It works, but I do not understand. That is the same xpdf, bit with motif?!


----------



## derekschrock (Oct 28, 2020)

Yes, xpdf3 is the EOL'ed xpdf 3.x release.  xpdf (4.x) was a rewrite of xpdf using Qt.  Lets just hope xpdf3 stays in the tree.


----------

